# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá bàn trượt mini quay tay

## hoang.nvn

Em chả có gì, có món đồ nho nhỏ bán đấu giá ủng hộ quỹ phát triển diễn đàn, các bác trong BQT cho ý kiến nhé. DT 0988196907
Cái này hành trình 50mm chắc chỉ để mài dao thôi ah hì hì
Em dự định giá khởi điểm 100k, bước giá 20k, thời gian kết thúc 0 giờ 0 phút ngày 20/11/2013.

----------

anhcos, CKD, Khongnickname, writewin

----------


## huanpt

160k
Driver của tớ dỏm, bị mất 2 bước.... :Smile:

----------


## CKD

@hoang.nvn
Bạn cho thêm cái thời hạn kết thúc với

----------


## Nam CNC

Em tham gia với 180K , rất tuân thủ quy tắt..... hàng chuẩn không mất bước.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Driver của em là vi bước, cài đặt 1/10, em tham chiến: 182K

Và theo tinh thần "không cho thì thôi" nếu không được vi bước thì half step:190K

190K mà vẫn không cho thì thôi, em đặt gạch 200K

----------


## Nam CNC

bình tĩnh chờ đợi thời cơ, ra tay nhanh gọn , luộc chín liền.....
 Còn nhiều ngày quá.... chưa hấp dẫn lắm..... động cơ em bị mất bước.

----------


## hk0569

Em đặt 220k nhé

----------


## hoang.nvn

Đã hơn nữa đường rồi, không biết em nó sẽ thuộc về ai, hồi hộp wá hì hì...bác nào tham gia vui lòng để lại số điện thoại nhé.

----------


## k123kien

Em trả 240k lần một.
Điện thoại: không chín ba sáu hai ba sáu chín chín chín.

----------


## LEDUC

lên  260K.

----------


## Nam CNC

UI ui , thời gian còn dài, đại gia chưa xuất hiện hehehe.

----------


## occutit

Thấy cũng ham hố mà không biết dùng vô việc gì, thấy tạo quĩ cho forums nên em cũng ham vui. 280k sau khi nhìn thấy chữ 0.01  :Smile: ) 0934592468

----------


## culitruong

cafe mạnh dữ

----------


## Cuongcoco

Không biết kịp không,thôi cứ đăng đại. 300k  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

tía ơi !!!! quên mất cái hạn..... giá 280K rẻ quá.... chúc mừng occutit

----------


## occutit

Ồi, đăng chơi mà cũng dính à  :Smile: ) Bác chủ topic cho em số tk để em chuyển khoản. He he.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy hả, chuyển nhượng quyền mua lại cho tui đi, độ cái bàn tiện cho cốt động cơ chơi..... nói thiệt đó nha.

----------


## occutit

Em định lấy về xem có chế cháo được chi không thì dùng, anh Nam lấy thì bán lại cho anh 280K đó, không thì sai luật đấu  :Smile: ).

----------


## Nam CNC

Thank you !!!! bác Hoàng tới nhà em lấy ray và giao giúp em bàn trượt 2 chiều mini nha. Em sẽ chuyển tiền cho diễn đàn nha 300K luôn cho chẳn... hổng biết bác Hoàng có lỗ không ? nếu có thì em chuyển thêm cho nó đủ.

----------


## hoang.nvn

> Thank you !!!! bác Hoàng tới nhà em lấy ray và giao giúp em bàn trượt 2 chiều mini nha. Em sẽ chuyển tiền cho diễn đàn nha 300K luôn cho chẳn... hổng biết bác Hoàng có lỗ không ? nếu có thì em chuyển thêm cho nó đủ.


Ok anh, tuần này em bận quá, sẽ xắp sếp đem qua cho anh, còn tiền anh cứ chuyển cho diễn đàn luôn ah.

----------

